# Choctaw (Smokehouse)



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Couple of buddies did well today fishing out of Smokehouse Lake. Got 67 and could have limited out if they had stayed with it. As hoped, the river is in good shape this weekend and should be hot next week.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Some good ones in there.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a fine mess there. Sweet meat!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Another post.....40 bream, 5 cats, 1 red horse sucker.....yesterday at Ebro (Cowford)......Man, I got to get to the river tomorrow.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Not too bad this morning*

Managed to crawl out of bed this morning and get down to Smokehouse early enough to fish a while before the bite tapered off. for us it was pretty much over by 9:30 although we poked around until 11:30. Kept 19 of the best bream and shellcrackers and released a bunch of dinks. That's plenty of fish to mess with cleaning.

Will do it again tomorrow while the bite is decent. Will take the camera this time.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

My old worn out fishing buddy is all rested up and recharged and wants to go get 'em again tomorrow. This time, I'm going to follow jcoss's example and only keep a dozen or so of the better ones. I'm with you JB, no sense in cleaning fish for two and a half hours like I did after Friday's trip.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> My old worn out fishing buddy is all rested up and recharged and wants to go get 'em again tomorrow. This time, I'm going to follow jcoss's example and only keep a dozen or so of the better ones. I'm with you JB, no sense in cleaning fish for two and a half hours like I did after Friday's trip.


If we catch any tomorrow my partner will be doing all the cleaning. I got enough today. He's bream hungry so this will work out just fine. :yes:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A couple of our club members fished near us today and this photo is apparently the best of a 49 catch they put in the box. They had more big ones than we did.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> no sense in cleaning fish for two and a half hours like I did after Friday's trip.




That’ll give you a bad attitude!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*What a difference a day makes even at Smokehouse*

Man.....we hunted and hunted but could not find biting fish today. Nothing like yesterday, except today there were swarms of boats all over the place and one or more in every area we wanted to fish. I don't know if anyone found them, but all we got were 5 or 6 that we kept. I did catch a very nice cracker close to the boat landing. Don't catch this size very often.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

That is a nice cracker!!


----------

